# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java SE : نگارش استاندارد جاوا >  کاربرد جاوا در الکترونیک

## abdoullah.aberi

سلام و خسته نباشین دوستان برنامه نویس
میخواستم از استادان عزیز برسم که تا حالا دیدین بشه با جاوا برای بردهای ساده مثلا خاموش و روشن کردن ال ای دی استفاده کرد 
ممنون اگه میتونین راهنماییم کنین مرسی
با نشکر

----------


## mnakhaeipoor

نه چون جاوا برای سیستم های embeded و میکروکنترولر و ... ساخته نشده
جاوا یک زبان سطح بالا هست
برا اینکار باید از زبان های سطح پایین تر مثل C و اسمبلی و ... استفاده بشه
البته اوراکل جدیدا میخواد پروژه JAVA EMBEDED رو رقم بزنه
تا اونموقع اگر خیلی مایلید به اینکار میتونید از Converter های کد java به c کمک بگیرید...

----------


## abdoullah.aberi

سلام ممنون بابت پاسختون اینو میدونم که جاوا زبان سطح بالایی و باید از زبان هایی مثله سی و سی پلاس استفاده کرد ولی یه جا دیدم یه ویدیو کلیپ بود که میتونستی با جاوا برای سیستم های embedd کد بزنی توی چی توپ (برای سایت بهتره اینطوری بگی ) دیدم  بخاطره این پرسیدم  و دوستانی که علاقه دارن به الکترونیک منتظره یه تاپیک باشند چون خودمم دارم تست میکنم  و جواب کلی و خوبی ازش گرفتم اموزش وار براتون میزارمش بازم ممنون بابت پاسختون خیلی خوشحال شدم بلاخره بعد از این همه مدت یکی پاسخ داد 
با تشکر

----------


## mnakhaeipoor

> سلام ممنون بابت پاسختون اینو میدونم که جاوا زبان سطح بالایی و باید از زبان هایی مثله سی و سی پلاس استفاده کرد ولی یه جا دیدم یه ویدیو کلیپ بود که میتونستی با جاوا برای سیستم های embedd کد بزنی توی چی توپ (برای سایت بهتره اینطوری بگی ) دیدم  بخاطره این پرسیدم  و دوستانی که علاقه دارن به الکترونیک منتظره یه تاپیک باشند چون خودمم دارم تست میکنم  و جواب کلی و خوبی ازش گرفتم اموزش وار براتون میزارمش بازم ممنون بابت پاسختون خیلی خوشحال شدم بلاخره بعد از این همه مدت یکی پاسخ داد 
> با تشکر


خواهش میکنم انجام وظیفه است
اون ویدیو یی که شما دیدید احتمالا مربوط میشه به همون پروژه Java Embeded یا Java ME یا همون Java Micro Edition
تو این سایت اطلاعات رسمی در این مورد هست و میتونید نسخه های مختلف JDK برای میکروکنترلر های ARM  و ... رو دانلود کنید
موفق باشید....

----------

